# All those Stupid Trends!



## theFOoL (Nov 25, 2017)

Hi and please disregard the Trends "Wording"LoL

I really hate All these Trends that Cell Phone Companies  All try to Race for! It's All stupid. Like VR and Password like Features/Device installment on the Phone. We've come to Finger scans to now Face Scans. What's next....?!

O... and don't even talk about them trying for the thinner Phones Trends... just stupid. Thinner phones means smaller battery. I have a LG G4 stilll and a 10,000mah battery from TQTHL that lasts 3-5 Days! Though yes the thickness is there but not that bad


----------



## Vya Domus (Nov 25, 2017)

It becomes very difficult for companies to differentiate themselves and pull ahead of others when the all features of their products are "standardized". In this case these would be things like battery life , storage , performance etc because everyone can do that. So the only way to make your product stand out is by offering a new thing that no one asked for , typically. And so you get these "stupid" trends because , now , that new thing gets standardized and everyone has to include it . It's that simple and it's not really going to change.


----------



## theFOoL (Nov 25, 2017)

Yeah I never asked for these features but others probably did for some reason. I mean I get why some would want a password for there phone but not me. I could understand if one looses their phone so


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 25, 2017)

I'd like to see a smartphone version of this one  :


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 25, 2017)

As far as phones goes, I have a different issue, the screens on "normal" phones are getting too big. I find anything over 5" impossible to use one handed. Yet you can't get a single higher-end phone today with a screen smaller than.
Admittedly some of this comes down to how big the bezels are as well and Sony has their compact versions, but they all have 720p screens, which might not suck, but I simply can't go back to a lower resolution screen (sorry).

Having a finger print reader to unlock your phone is quite convenient to be honest, but it depends a bit of where it is. Instead of a home button is not that good.

I have more of an issue with the headphone jack disappearing way too early. Sure, go ahead, move to USB-C, but you can't just do that in one generation of devices. 
Also, USB-C headphones are way overpriced, yet phones didn't get any cheaper when they moved the DAC and D/A converter out of the phones and into the headphones.
USB-C is really nice otherwise and having USB 3.0 in your phone really makes a difference if you want to copy large files or a lot of files.



P4-630 said:


> I'd like to see a smartphone version of this one  :



You mean like this one?




http://bgr.com/2017/06/22/samsung-flip-phone-galaxy-folder-2/


----------



## theFOoL (Nov 25, 2017)

TheLostSwede said:


> As far as phones goes, I have a different issue, the screens on "normal" phones are getting too big. I find anything over 5" impossible to use one handed. Yet you can't get a single higher-end phone today with a screen smaller than.
> Admittedly some of this comes down to how big the bezels are as well and Sony has their compact versions, but they all have 720p screens, which might not suck, but I simply can't go back to a lower resolution screen (sorry).
> 
> Having a finger print reader to unlock your phone is quite convenient to be honest, but it depends a bit of where it is. Instead of a home button is not that good.
> ...


Yeah but Scree Res. Waste battery life and that's why most Chinese companies only go for 720P Res. as most aren't going to tell the difference.  1080P is fine to but 4K is pointless


----------



## peche (Nov 25, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> I'd like to see a smartphone version of this one  :


+1 here, dual touch screen, no matters if the size or shape gets better, bigger or ticker, i just love that phone!

Regards,


----------



## Jetster (Nov 25, 2017)

I have a friend that uses an old Nokia phone and pays $8 a month for service. No unwanted features


----------



## theFOoL (Nov 25, 2017)

My G'Pa used an old Samsung flip phone for years but now has a smartphone but still doesn't no how to completely use it

Though it's sad Android or IOS doesn't have a tour option for either OS


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 25, 2017)

peche said:


> +1 here, dual touch screen, no matters if the size or shape gets better, bigger or ticker, i just love that phone!
> 
> Regards,



Samsung has a version in China with two screens, although the outside one is a "tad" bigger than the old Razer...





https://www.sammobile.com/2017/08/02/samsung-officially-launches-sm-g9298-flip-phone/


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 25, 2017)

I just use a Galaxy S5, no issues


----------



## Vario (Nov 25, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> I'd like to see a smartphone version of this one  :



That was the worst phone I've owned.  Terrible reliability.  Terrible keypad.  Only good thing about it was the bling factor since I was an early adopter at the time.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 25, 2017)

Vario said:


> That was the worst phone I've owned.  Terrible reliability.  Terrible keypad.  Only good thing about it was the bling factor since I was an early adopter at the time.



Thats how I felt about the Captivate GS1 (ATT) glitchy phone would be slow on receiving Text Messages or not get them till like 10 minutes later at times, got it wet by accident with rain and had to upgrade (GS4) after 5.1.1 update the phone could make calls but I couldn't hear anyone on the other end, now on a GS5, been perfect.


----------



## Frick (Nov 25, 2017)

TheLostSwede said:


> As far as phones goes, I have a different issue, the screens on "normal" phones are getting too big. I find anything over 5" impossible to use one handed. Yet you can't get a single higher-end phone today with a screen smaller than.



This is a matter of UI design I feel. I could use the Sony Z3 one handed, but the Galaxy S7 is a lot harder to use one handed. Part is that it is very slightly taller, but it's also because the UI is slightly less convenient.

Anyway, as long as we're talking dream phones: I give you the magnificent Qtek 9000 (or HTC Universal for the heathens).






That is what I want, but more square (or maybe not, it was pretty noce to hold and type on) and slightly thinner, but not much thinner as it would have a crazy battery time with all that bulk. I far prefer that style of convertible over anything else really.

Also, the HTC Touch Dual was a really nice little thing, but that kind of phone is truly obsolete now. If it has a keyboard it has to be QWERTY.







The main thing I miss is how different WinMo devices looked. Qtek/HTC had so many bonkers designs and they changed so much between models. I kind of miss that craziness, but user friendlyness has its points.


----------



## StrayKAT (Nov 25, 2017)

I've been a tech enthusiast all of my life, and yet don't own or even understand the hype around smartphones... and the need to constantly upgrade them. None of these features seem to grab me.


----------



## theFOoL (Nov 25, 2017)

I wish Webso would come back to smartphones. Just a new OS would be nice. Like the plam phone. I know It's Linux based but what os isn't besides Windows


----------



## Frick (Nov 25, 2017)

StrayKAT said:


> I've been a tech enthusiast all of my life, and yet don't own or even understand the hype around smartphones...



One can literally see them as the Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy, but much more. That is what the iPhone did: bought the Internet to the masses, in their pockets, with all the magic that entails. It does essentially everything important yoir computer does, but it also fits in your pocket. They are science fiction; they are magic.

But I also agree. They are ruining peoples social life, and that upgrade/status thing just puts more pressure on people and even more so on kids, who especially does not need more pressure.


----------



## Vario (Nov 25, 2017)

StrayKAT said:


> I've been a tech enthusiast all of my life, and yet don't own or even understand the hype around smartphones... and the need to constantly upgrade them. None of these features seem to grab me.



I agree, they all look the same and as I don't use any of the "features" on them it means so little to me when each new one comes out.

I hate seeing other people using them in public, it nearly always involves something dumb ranging from texting while driving to jaywalking across the street without looking both ways or bumping into street poles while going down the sidewalk.  

Plus its going to ruin everyone's necks.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 25, 2017)

Vario said:


> I agree, they all look the same and as I don't use any of the "features" on them it means so little to me when each new one comes out.



This one was brand new carrier unlocked for 250 Last year, plus battery is removable in case it fails or can't get phone to turn off...

Yeah about that, Texting/reading and driving is Illegal, only Talking and driving or GPS in the Great Country of Texas. Yeah most don't watch where they are going driving or walking, I see people drift into lanes, or stopped at the light when it's green, typically have to tap horn, sometimes gotta hold it down too.


----------



## Frick (Nov 25, 2017)

Vario said:


> Plus its going to ruin everyone's necks.



Try eyes, which is happening as we speak.


----------



## theFOoL (Nov 25, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> This one was brand new carrier unlocked for 250 Last year, plus battery is removable in case it fails or can't get phone to turn off...


See right there is what's missing. Removable batteries. Like on my LG G4 I have two extended batteries 1 10,000mah from TQTHL and 1 6300mah and the TQTHL last 3-5 days without needing a charge and no it won't charge via USB cause the G4 is locked @3000mah so a Extended Battery charger is needed


----------



## StrayKAT (Nov 25, 2017)

Frick said:


> One can literally see them as the Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy, but much more. That is what the iPhone did: bought the Internet to the masses, in their pockets, with all the magic that entails. It does essentially everything important yoir computer does, but it also fits in your pocket. They are science fiction; they are magic.
> 
> But I also agree. They are ruining peoples social life, and that upgrade/status thing just puts more pressure on people and even more so on kids, who especially does not need more pressure.



I guess that's part of it for me. I don't need that magic. I don't get out much and when I do, it's for other reasons than technology use. I fantasize more about the "robust" actions computers can do.

I think the facebook stuff is more of a threat to kids.. or rather, it's all tied into it. The pressures of popularity, attractiveness, making mistakes, etc.. all of these are amplified with a connected social life. They're already pretty bad even without that, but it's so much worse now. It trickles down to adults as well and I felt it in my own generation ("X"), when I had a facebook account around 2008 or so. I could really see that monster already being created, and now it's worse.


----------



## Rehmanpa (Nov 25, 2017)

Forget phones and rgb ram trends, gotta get them lightup sketchers and fidget spinners.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 25, 2017)

Rehmanpa said:


> Forget phones and rgb ram trends, gotta get them lightup sketchers and fidget spinners.



The Original Fidget spinner is a yoyo, which was cooler lol

By the way

Sketchers with RGB have nothing on these.

https://www.shiftwear.com/


----------



## theFOoL (Nov 25, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> The Original Fidget spinner is a yoyo, which was cooler lol


Ha yeah. I'd rather have that instead of a Spinner. They make yoyo's that have lights


----------



## peche (Nov 27, 2017)

TheLostSwede said:


> Samsung has a version in China with two screens, although the outside one is a "tad" bigger than the old Razer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


interesting, but i dont see reason for number pad when having touch screens already... i was better a letter layout or keyboard instead numeric one... i guess...


----------



## hat (Nov 29, 2017)

I was one of those guys who only needed a basic phone that could call and text, until I got my first smart phone. Now, being able to use the Internet on my phone is useful for some things, and things like ePSXe are nice sometimes... but I don't understand why this market is so huge.


----------



## theFOoL (Nov 29, 2017)

hat said:


> I was one of those guys who only needed a basic phone that could call and text, until I got my first smart phone. Now, being able to use the Internet on my phone is useful for some things, and things like ePSXe are nice sometimes... but I don't understand why this market is so huge.


It's because their All just trying to compete. Looks, thinness (which is dum to me as we haven't improved battery technology for years now)


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 29, 2017)

rk3066 said:


> Yeah I never asked for these features but others probably did for some reason. I mean I get why some would want a password for there phone but not me. I could understand if one looses their phone so



Thing is, nobody 'asks' for these features at all, this is just commerce and capitalism at work. At the same time though, the good products do survive and make the history books. A lot of these features are just blind shooting at the marketplace to see what works. That's why we have this immense range of models with minor differences - but at the same time, everyone does follow a certain baseline and that baseline does 'improve' over the years.

Look at the midrange, good perf/dollar phones like the Moto G5 Plus for example. It has very functional 'features' like the fingerprint scanner, doesn't overdo it, great camera, good battery life and a sensible display resolution of 1080p... This is all the result of 'features' that came in at some point.


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 29, 2017)

I've never understood why people hate fidget spinners so much.  I mean isn't it just a way for kids to kill time without bugging their parents?  Or am I misunderstanding it?  Would you rather have the typical pissed off kid tugging at your shoulder?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 29, 2017)

Although I own an iPhone, I haven't had a working cellphone plan for my own use since 1999-2001.

This is pretty close to what i had....im not a trend follower.no fb, no twitcher, no instantgrams, nada.


----------

